# Thicknesser or Planer Thicknesser



## Admondo (16 Dec 2021)

Hi guys, I did the same post last week but in regards to a table saw and it was a big success so am hoping this goes well too.

I am after a thicknesser or a combo thicknesser and planer.

Needs to be 300mm if possible or 260 for the combo. Nothing overly large as I have a small workshop!

if you’re looking to upgrade or have one laying around that you don’t use I will be willing to collect if possible! I am from the Gloucester area and willing to travel up to 1 hr or maybe slightly more for the right one.

im also wanting to visit yandles soon so can travel there and pick up en-route if you live from me to yandles!

thanks all!


----------



## Spectric (16 Dec 2021)

Admondo said:


> I am after a thicknesser or a combo thicknesser and planer.


Can you do without the planer, if not then unless you have plenty of space you need to look at the combination machines which require a fair amount of space on their own. Searching these forums will bring up a lot of info, there is a lot of junk out there that is disguised as a P/T, just look at @MikeK ' s recent issues with a Holzman. You really need some idea of what you want and don't want or will not accept because you may get something that needs tweaking or will cost money to get it as you want, I brought a Record PT107 and with hindsight would have looked at Startrite or something else because of the issues with setting up the three blades, sorted it by spending nearly £300 on new blade carriers to accept disposable blades that just fit without setup. 

Also once you get one you will need to set it up and keep it setup so will need a decent straight edge and something like the Igaging

iGaging Snap Check Plus Digital Height and Depth Gauge to check cutter heights, and if you want more knowledge then also look at some DVD's on setting up and using a P/T, I found these quiet useful Peter Sefton A-Z of Jointer Set Up & Maintenance DVD .


----------



## Admondo (16 Dec 2021)

Spectric said:


> Can you do without the planer, if not then unless you have plenty of space you need to look at the combination machines which require a fair amount of space on their own. Searching these forums will bring up a lot of info, there is a lot of junk out there that is disguised as a P/T, just look at @MikeK ' s recent issues with a Holzman. You really need some idea of what you want and don't want or will not accept because you may get something that needs tweaking or will cost money to get it as you want, I brought a Record PT107 and with hindsight would have looked at Startrite or something else because of the issues with setting up the three blades, sorted it by spending nearly £300 on new blade carriers to accept disposable blades that just fit without setup.
> 
> Also once you get one you will need to set it up and keep it setup so will need a decent straight edge and something like the Igaging
> 
> iGaging Snap Check Plus Digital Height and Depth Gauge to check cutter heights, and if you want more knowledge then also look at some DVD's on setting up and using a P/T, I found these quiet useful Peter Sefton A-Z of Jointer Set Up & Maintenance DVD .


That is more than useful information thank you very much, knowing this I may just buy a new dewalt lunchbox thicknesser as I am not very savvy when it comes to setup and things so buying out of the box with manuals etc may suit me better.

I have just started investing back into woodworking (went to college 12 years ago and did a few years of it but never as a hobby) and would like to start out by making a few chopping boards, saw a guy using the dewalt thicknesser online so may be able to get tips from those videos too.


----------



## Spectric (16 Dec 2021)

I think those lunchbox thicknessers are very much just use, not as needy when it comes to setup but are for getting prepared timber down to size and not so much rough wood to square.


----------



## Admondo (16 Dec 2021)

Spectric said:


> I think those lunchbox thicknessers are very much just use, not as needy when it comes to setup but are for getting prepared timber down to size and not so much rough wood to square.


I’m looking into where to source my timber from and yandles seems to be the best place I can find so far and isn’t too badly priced. I think they sell all the wood I would require planed so I would just need the thicknesser for the edges I cut on the table saw and then once it’s all glued up to run the boards through the thicknesser.

Still a newbie to this but that’s the general idea I get from videos and tutorials.


----------



## Yojevol (16 Dec 2021)

Admondo said:


> That is more than useful information thank you very much, knowing this I may just buy a new dewalt lunchbox thicknesser as I am not very savvy when it comes to setup and things so buying out of the box with manuals etc may suit me better.
> 
> I have just started investing back into woodworking (went to college 12 years ago and did a few years of it but never as a hobby) and would like to start out by making a few chopping boards, saw a guy using the dewalt thicknesser online so may be able to get tips from those videos too.


You say that you would like to START by making chopping boards and a thicknesser will suffice, but after that I think you wlll quickly conclude that you will need a planer as well.
There is a tools and timber auction coming up at Pugh's in Ledbury on Jan 8th. IT would be worth keeping an eye on that as a possible source locally.
Brian (also Glos)


----------



## Ollie78 (16 Dec 2021)

Get a planer thicknesser, make sure it has cast iron beds and a nice big motor.
Unless you are loaded and can afford proper quality individual machines then a combo is better value.
A thicknesser will just follow any bend the wood has, you need to plane a square face and side first.

You say you plan to buy planed wood.
This may be a false economy, it might have been square the day they planed it but you are most likely still going to need to dimension it again. You are paying for the bit they planed off as well ( as in ex 100x 50mm planed to 95x45) .

Might as well buy sawn for less money and the planer thicknesser will pay for itself pretty quick.

Ollie


----------



## Admondo (16 Dec 2021)

Thanks for the info guys really helps! The new p/t I have found is unfortunately out of stock everywhere! Just my luck


----------



## Ollie78 (16 Dec 2021)

Don't be afraid to get second hand stuff, bargains are out there.

Ollie


----------



## Admondo (16 Dec 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> Don't be afraid to get second hand stuff, bargains are out there.
> 
> Ollie


I agree, im actually picking up a second table saw with cast iron table on Saturday. My problem is I have a very small workshop, the second hand stuff on the market currently is much too big


----------



## jonn (17 Dec 2021)

Admondo said:


> Hi guys, I did the same post last week but in regards to a table saw and it was a big success so am hoping this goes well too.
> 
> I am after a thicknesser or a combo thicknesser and planer.
> 
> ...


Have a look at a *Metabo HC 260 C - 2,2 WNB *Have had mine for a few years, and am very pleased with it. Advantage with having a planer/thicknesser is that squaring up stock 100% is easy and necessary when jointing. HC 260 C - 2,2 WNB (0114026018) Planer Thicknesser | Metabo Power Tools
Like with all of these, a good chip extractor is a must.


----------



## Admondo (17 Dec 2021)

jonn said:


> Have a look at a *Metabo HC 260 C - 2,2 WNB *Have had mine for a few years, and am very pleased with it. Advantage with having a planer/thicknesser is that squaring up stock 100% is easy and necessary when jointing. HC 260 C - 2,2 WNB (0114026018) Planer Thicknesser | Metabo Power Tools
> Like with all of these, a good chip extractor is a must.


Thanks John, that’s the exact one I’m after but everywhere is out of stock!


----------



## Thedog (17 Dec 2021)

Hello every one,

I originally had the same dilemma and although I am sure their are very good combination planner thicknesser tools around I was put of but all the messing around required to convert from one to the other. Although that does not take long (Quick easy for the Metabo), I like the idea of walking up to a machine switching on and using it. I feel its too much faff if you need to do a quick simple job but need to change from one to the other first. I agree what has been said already that a combination machine may be better value. I actually like the Metabo combination P/T. I have a number of other Metabo tools, which have proved to be excellent and have served me very well. I think for a combination machine that would be an excellent choice, but in my opinion you can't beat separate machines if you can.

After spending so much time reading reviews going to shops and trade show and the like I ended up buying a Makita 2012NB (Thicknesser only). It was perfect out of the box, no messing around. So far it has been excellent and I have no regrets at all. The build quality is fantastic and I cannot complain about the results when used. I was amazed when I first used it.

I also bought from eBay a second hand old cast iron SIP 6" bench planner (£60 I think it was). After a new paint job, new blades and bed restore it was like new, and although it sounds like a 747 taking off, and is very heavy it works fantastically well and is small enough to sit on the bench.

With the planer and thicknesser I have squared up and planed wood that I would normally have ditched or used for scrap or other projects.

One day I plan to upgrade both to ones that have spiral cutters and maybe larger capacity but I have been saying that for years and as yet not got any real need or the money to spend on them, but its nice to dream.

In my opinion and if your budget can stretch to a Makita then I personally would recommend it. I also looked at the Metabo and Dewalt models but ended up going for the Makita. I think it ended up being a split between the Makita and Dewalt for the thicknesser.

Not sure if this helps, and of course there are many machines available that are cheaper or more expensive and maybe better in one way or another. I found a lot of my decision making was based or personal opinion and what was important to me. I know its all about the results, but I also wanted something that I felt I was well made and good quality. Many tools these days are made so cheap, but I suppose you get what you pay for which is why maybe second hand tools or machines could be a better option for getting much more value for your hard earned cash.

Thanks


----------



## Chippymint (17 Dec 2021)

The ideal is to have separate machines. It makes life far much easier and its far more work efficient. No faff with moving tables and fences. 
However, the cost could be more and you need a larger working footprint.
With out doubt, cast iron table tops and heavy/medium machines are tops. If you have a chance to compare using them you will be amazed. The machines density keeps noise to a lower frequency and little vibration meaning your cut will be much better. 
Unfortunately the UK manufacturers seem to focus on P/T therefore the options for separates are less. Look for a 8 or 9 inch planer and get a P/T with a decent thickness height say 230 to 250mm then just remove the tops and use it as a thicknesser.
Go second hand some great buys are out there if your patient. 
If you insist on a P/T and money is a concern, go for makes like Startrite or Jet or some of the older Axminster ones to name a few. Pick one that can raise and store tables quickly and without taking the fence off, and without out doubt; cast iron tops. You want regret it and its unlikely that you will ever need to upgrade. 

Good luck.


----------



## jonn (18 Dec 2021)

Chippymint said:


> The ideal is to have separate machines. It makes life far much easier and its far more work efficient. No faff with moving tables and fences.
> However, the cost could be more and you need a larger working footprint.
> With out doubt, cast iron table tops and heavy/medium machines are tops. If you have a chance to compare using them you will be amazed. The machines density keeps noise to a lower frequency and little vibration meaning your cut will be much better.
> Unfortunately the UK manufacturers seem to focus on P/T therefore the options for separates are less. Look for a 8 or 9 inch planer and get a P/T with a decent thickness height say 230 to 250mm then just remove the tops and use it as a thicknesser.
> ...


Two 'buts': Have you got the room for two different machines? I haven't, hence the Metabo HC260. The other thing is that unless you go into serious production, the HC260 or similar will do all you need. Had one 12" thicknesser, but needed a planer, and for space-saving the HC260 fitted the bill perfectly. And going from planer to thicknesser or the other way is no big deal when you get used to it.


----------



## RJS1234 (30 Dec 2021)

I have a Perform (Axminster) CCNPT planer thicknesser for sale in Plymouth.

Essentially the same as Metabo HC260/Record Power PT260.

Good used condition.

£350


----------

